# finanzsystem im eimer?



## xaxoon (9. November 2008)

guten tag.

auf middenland im auktionshaus der ordnung ist irgendwie eine überflutung an waren eingetreten. rüstungsteile für lvl 20-30 sind für +/- 50 silber zu haben, selbst blaue items gibt es meist schon unter 1 gold. jedes rüstungsteil gibt es vielfach. nett, wenn man mal etwas kaufen will. nur die freude über einen loot ist gegen null gesunken. wenn ich zum beispiel eine tolle rüstung mit guten werten in blau für einw andere klasse finde, laufe ich voller freude zum ah, um etwas gold zu verdienen. doch das teil steht dann sicher schon 10x im ah, für paar silber. ich beginne schon damit, rüstungsteile direkt beim händler zu verkaufen, weil das schon fast der selbe gewinn ist wie im auktionshaus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ausserdem fällt mir auf, dass gold im allgemeinen wertlos ist in war. daher: wozu soll man eigentlich gold verdienen? um später vielleicht mal das gold der gilde zu geben um eine burg zu "kaufen"? bin jetzt lvl 26, und habe ohne mich darum zu kümmern weit über 100 gold angesammelt. ich benötige aber kaum gold. wozu auch? im ah ist fast alles gratis, und händler bei denen man gute sachen kaufen kann, gibt es schlicht und einfach nicht in war. das zeug, welches man in den burgen kaufen kann, ist nur crap. jeder drop ist besser in der qualität. irgendwie senkt das den motivationsfaktor ein wenig.

geht es euch auch so, oder ist das nur auf meinem server so? ändert sich das im endgame?

gruß und kuss, euer julius


----------



## Spyme (9. November 2008)

Eigentlich war Inflation schon immer Absicht. Gold sollte nie eine Bedeutung haben.
Wenn Du einen Beruf in hohen Leveln ausübst, dann wird Dir dein Goldbestand schneller
dahinschmelzen, als Dir lieb ist. Optional besteht die Möglichkeit, das Gold in die Gildenkasse
einzuzahlen, und somit die Kosten für das claimen zu tragen.

Ich find die Preise teilweise ganz schön übertrieben, vllt. sollt ich Dich beauftragen, beim
nächsten mal was für meinen Eisenbrecher zu kaufen. Wenn was gutes drin ist, muss
ich teilweise 2 stellige Beträge berappen -.-


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. November 2008)

Gold is so nutzlos wie der DoT vom Erzmagier ^^


----------



## Minosh (9. November 2008)

Auf Destroseite auf Middenland ist das genau Umgekehrt. Da kostet jede kleinigkeit Gold im zweistelligen bereich.Für Epics muss man mindestens 200g hinblättern wobei ich mich echt manchmal frage wozu die soviel Gold brauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Wenn man so wie ich Talismanherstellung Hochskillen will und dabei auch brauchbare Talismane herstellen will, läuft man dauerhaft mit maximal 20g in der Tasche rum.Da würde ich deine Situation echt bevorzugen...


----------



## Gromthar (9. November 2008)

Finanzsystem im Eimer? Nein!

Das Gold ist dafür gedacht Burgen zu halten und vor allem zahlen zu können. Genau wie Spyme schon schrieb.


----------



## xaxoon (9. November 2008)

Minosh schrieb:


> Auf Destroseite auf Middenland ist das genau Umgekehrt. Da kostet jede kleinigkeit Gold im zweistelligen bereich.Für Epics muss man mindestens 200g hinblättern wobei ich mich echt manchmal frage wozu die soviel Gold brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bei uns der ordnung ist es so, daß es eben fast jedes teil sehr oft gibt. das teuerste der selben art kostet z.b. 5 gold, dann gibts das elbe für 4.5, dann eines um 3, .... am ende kriegst du eben das meiste grüne und blaue zeug für paar silber. nur weniges, umhänge oder musketen etwa, kosten ein paar gold. nur was ich mit meinem gold machen soll. k.a. ich könnte meine rüstung 500x umfärben oder so. habe nur einen sammlerberuf. wozu sollte ich einen anderen beruf lernen? habe alles was ich brauche. und im rvr, was ich ausschließlich mache, zählt ein trank der paar punkte herstellt oder bufft sowieso nix. da stirbt man ja auch nonstop. tränke daher unnötig. von daher... irgendwie ist von allem ein bisschen von mythic implentiert worden aber nichts richtig. 
kommt mir alles sehr unausgegoren vor muss ich sagen.

was habe ich davon eine burg zu halten? wenn die weg ist: wayne? dann holen wir sie wieder. wo ist da der anreiz? habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## Caldor (9. November 2008)

Hmm.
Ich verkaufe das ganze Zeug für Berufe, ausser für meinen, an die normalen Händler. Auch die blauen und lila Sachen. Hab genug Gold. Ich spiele lieber, als mir die Mühe zu machen, mühsam alles ins AH zu setzen, nur um mehr Gold zu bekommen, das ich eigentlich nicht brauche.
Ab und an gehen die ganz seltenen Sachen mal an Gildenfreunde, aber das wars auch schon. 
Man kann sich nicht wirklich über einen Magel beklagen und das finde ich auch gut so. Wenn ich anfangen muss, gezirlt Gold für etwas zu farmen, läuft etwas beim Spiel schief, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Grimtom (9. November 2008)

kommt von eurem wow denken weg .... gold und lila-pixel-kram ist nicht alles ... gold ist für die gilde wichtig, nicht für einzelnen member.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Gold is so nutzlos wie der DoT vom Erzmagier ^^



Mich beeindruckt immer wieder, wie Terrorsatan es schafft, komplexe Sachverhalte in einem einfachen, und noch dazu humoristisch wertvollen Satz zusammenzufassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (9. November 2008)

??? du beschwerst dich dass das zeug im ah zu billig ist

ich finde das super denn dieses ich spiel nur für mich und will schnell reich werden hat in WAR nix verloren

wenn alle ihre sachen die sie selber sowiso nicht brauchen können im ah billig verkaufen bringt dass nur vorteile
andere spieler können sich gut ausstatten und stärken die eigene fraktion somit im pvp

dadurch provitierst schlussendlich auch du lieber TE

deshalb vote für nidrige preise im AH !

ausserdem was willst du mit dem vielen gold dass du dir ja scheinbar gerne anhäufen möchtest denn machen ?


----------



## Náyla. (9. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:
			
		

> was habe ich davon eine burg zu halten? wenn die weg ist: wayne? dann holen wir sie wieder. wo ist da der anreiz? habe ich etwas übersehen?



Wie? Was? Ich glaub ich hör nicht recht!

Das ist _unsere_ Burg verdammt und nicht die einer x-beliebigen anderen Gilde. Wenn jemand _unsere_ Burg angreift, dann verteidigen wir sie bis auf's Blut, denn sie gehört dann _uns_. Ich wüsste nicht, welcher Grund besser wäre, eine Burg einzunehmen und zu verteidigen.

Aber leider ist der Gedanke von vielen immer zuerst "Was bringt mir das?", "Lohnt sich das für den Zeitaufwand?"... Und wenn wir in der Vergangenheit dieser Menschen nachforschen haben sie alle was gemeinsam?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> (...) Menschen nachforschen haben sie alle was gemeinsam?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie sind es gewohnt, für jeden Mist mit Epixxen gestreichelt zu werden =) Dinge wie Ehre auf dem Schlachtfeld (Und nein, ich meine NICHT Honor Points), Kampf um des Kampfes willen, Stolz der Allianz, Mut der Horde, etc. gingen an dem Tag verloren, als Blizzard Serverübergreifendes BG PvP erfand, und die Leute draufkamen, dass man "PvP" jetzt farmen kann.


WAR weckt nun diejenigen, die sich danach sehenen aus diesem langen, alptraumerfüllten Winterschlaf auf, und führt uns zurück in die Zeit, als wir noch kämpften, einfach weil wir den Langohren eins auf die Omme geben wollten! (Nichts für ungut liebe Trolle *g*)


----------



## Juppse (9. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sie sind es gewohnt, für jeden Mist mit Epixxen gestreichelt zu werden =) Dinge wie Ehre auf dem Schlachtfeld (Und nein, ich meine NICHT Honor Points), Kampf um des Kampfes willen, Stolz der Allianz, Mut der Horde, etc. gingen an dem Tag verloren, als Blizzard Serverübergreifendes BG PvP erfand, und die Leute draufkamen, dass man "PvP" jetzt farmen kann.
> 
> 
> WAR weckt nun diejenigen, die sich danach sehenen aus diesem langen, alptraumerfüllten Winterschlaf auf, und führt uns zurück in die Zeit, als wir noch kämpften, einfach weil wir den Langohren eins auf die Omme geben wollten! (Nichts für ungut liebe Trolle *g*)




Ja genau Zwerge stinken drum gehören sie gehaun.......XD


Nene, Gold brauchst wirklich nich in dem Spiel das mit dem AH das die Preise so niedrig sind iss doch gut jeder kann sich billig gut ausstatten, das hilft der jeweiligen Seite.
Man brauch nur  ( mom waren es 15 G oder 20 G , keine Ahnung zulange her schon....grgrgr ) des Gold fürs Mout, und für evtl Flüge aba die sind auch nich gerade teuer.
Vielleicht noch um seine Rüssi farblich anzupassn ( hab da nen Tick jeden Tag ne andere Farbe....^^ ).
Unsre Gilde hat nen Steuersatz von 80% und keiner regt sich auf weil man das Gold sowieso nich brauch.


----------



## extecy (9. November 2008)

ich finde es gut das soviel dropt das AH billig ist und das gold so wenig wert ist 
weil
das zeug das man kaufen kann für geld ist im eigendlichem sin garnicht wertvoll nur plunder und notausrüstung wenn man mal ne zeit nix tolles gedropt ist 

drops sind viel besser 

und die keeps sind die einzigste lohnenswerte investition da hatt man gleich viel mehr bock darauf das geld genau deswegen auszugeben ...
man hatt ein grund ins rvr zu gehen
nur dort bekommt man nciht soviel gold das man da rausschlachten kann 
also macht man pve um den lowies zu helfen ... bzw das gold wieder in die kasse zu schaufeln 

niemand mus sich auch im geringsten um sein finanz system zu kümmern sondern kann muter drauf los spielen worauf er lust hatt und nicht oo ich brauche gold da mus cih farmen gehen damit ich mir was leisten kann 

nein gibts alles nicht 
no gold seller
pure fun

WoW hatt der welt nicht gut getahn


----------



## Spûn (9. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> habe alles was ich brauche. und im rvr, was ich ausschließlich mache, zählt ein trank der paar punkte herstellt oder bufft sowieso nix. da stirbt man ja auch nonstop. tränke daher unnötig. von daher...



Naja da muss ich Dir mal wiedersprechen, ich für meinen Teil habe immer Heiltränke dabei und sie haben mir mehr als einmal das Leben gerettet. Ein Trank verschafft einem Heiler halt die nötige Zeit den Heal auf dich zu casten. Und ich habe 2 Berufe und musste bis jetzt noch nie Gold dafür ausgeben ausser vielleicht für die Behältnise und die kosten ja nix. 
Zum Thema, da ist nix im Eimer das ist genau so wie es sein soll, ich kenne das AH aus World of Farmcraft nur zu gut und es hat mich extrem gestört für Items soviel zu bezahlen das man tage lang dafür farmen musste....
Es ist schön zu sehn das die Preise so verdammt niedrig sind, ich war nie der Typ der umbedingt einem andren Spieler das Gold aus der Tasche ziehen wollte, im gegenteil ich spiel ein online spiel um mit andren Leuten Gemeinsam zu spielen und da verschenk ich lieber etwas als zu sagen geh mal ein paar Tage farmen und gibt mir menge X an Gold......


----------



## Ellrock (9. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> bei uns der ordnung ist es so, daß es eben fast jedes teil sehr oft gibt. das teuerste der selben art kostet z.b. 5 gold, dann gibts das elbe für 4.5, dann eines um 3, .... am ende kriegst du eben das meiste grüne und blaue zeug für paar silber. nur weniges, umhänge oder musketen etwa, kosten ein paar gold. nur was ich mit meinem gold machen soll. k.a. ich könnte meine rüstung 500x umfärben oder so. habe nur einen sammlerberuf. wozu sollte ich einen anderen beruf lernen? habe alles was ich brauche. und im rvr, was ich ausschließlich mache, zählt ein trank der paar punkte herstellt oder bufft sowieso nix. da stirbt man ja auch nonstop. tränke daher unnötig. von daher... irgendwie ist von allem ein bisschen von mythic implentiert worden aber nichts richtig.
> kommt mir alles sehr unausgegoren vor muss ich sagen.
> 
> was habe ich davon eine burg zu halten? wenn die weg ist: wayne? dann holen wir sie wieder. wo ist da der anreiz? habe ich etwas übersehen?




Wenn man sich nicht auf das Spiel wirklich einlässt und a la Actionspieler darüber hinweg fliegt, um dann auf das nächste Release eines neuen Spiels zu waren, hast du Recht. Aber wenn man das Spiel länger spielen will und gerne auf Rollenspiel-Servern spielt und auch gerne mit Gilden Ziele verwirklichen will  - muß ich sagen: Ja du übersiehst den Kern des Spiel. Die Burg gehört uns  und die Burg muß uns weiter gehören und dafür zahlt man.

Teil dieser Welt zu sein, ist das was wirklich Spaß macht.


----------



## Astravall (9. November 2008)

Ich hab noch nie was im AH verkaut und bin mittlerweile level 37 ... wenn bei mir blaue oder Lila Items droppen die weder ich noch ein Twink brauchen kann, dann verschenk ich das in Gilde ... hab erdt nen wirklich guten lila Epic Helm für weissen Löwen verschenkt.

Und eben wozu sollte ich jemandem das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen .... mein Mount hab ich die wirklich guten Sachen sind eh als Belohnung bei Bossen und Öffentlichen Quests. Und die sind dann Bind un Pickup und immer was passendes für MEINE Klasse wenn ich den entsprechenden Beutel gewinne. Die könnte ich gar net verkaufen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Churchak (9. November 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> ausserdem was willst du mit dem vielen gold dass du dir ja scheinbar gerne anhäufen möchtest denn machen ?


er baut sich davon nen haus!selbiges haus hat nen riesengrossen keller.den füllt er dann an mit dem gold zu 2/3 auf und dann zieht er sich ne badehose über und geht drin schwimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. November 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> er baut sich davon nen haus!selbiges haus hat nen riesengrossen keller.den füllt er dann an mit dem gold zu 2/3 auf und dann zieht er sich ne badehose über und geht drin schwimmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und klebt sich nen Schnabel ans Gesicht oO?

Naja evtl wird das Gold ja später für verbesserte Reittiere  gebraucht die dann AOC ähnliche Preise haben werden...


----------



## Astravall (9. November 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Und klebt sich nen Schnabel ans Gesicht oO?
> 
> Naja evtl wird das Gold ja später für verbesserte Reittiere  gebraucht die dann AOC ähnliche Preise haben werden...



Bessere Reittiere waren als Belohungen für erreichte Rufränge geplant soweit ich weiss.

MfG Michael


----------



## Ruhkskar (9. November 2008)

Also ich weiß net..

Wie kann man sich drüber ärgern das die sachen im ah nix kosten?.....Ich bin froh über den Gold überfluss....so wird verhindert das Leute viel Gold brauchen was wiederrum dazu führt das kein WAR-Spieler bei Goldsellern Gold käuft, was heißt das die keine Gewinne in WAR machen und wir sie bald los sind :-)

Und mal ehrlich..lieber kauf ich mir n Epic für 5g als wie zu WoW zeiten vür 1200g......Ist doch schön wenn man sich gleich mit lvl 20 n Mount kaufen kann und net erst noch 8 lvl warten muß nur um das Geld zusammen zu bekommen...geschweige denn 5000g für n Flugmount.....

Ich bin sehr froh das ich mich in War aufs spielen konzentrieren kann und net......scheiße, ich muß mal wieder n halben Tag farmen damit ich Geld hab......aktionen starten muß ^^


----------



## Danner (9. November 2008)

hiho,

also ich finds lustig ...

Wäre is nun andersrum würden sich die leute drüber aufregen das sie gold farmen müssen ...

Aber das ganze zeigt halt mal wieder das egal wie sie es machen .. es immer leute gibt die damit net zufrieden sind ... 

Gruß


----------



## Jehova (9. November 2008)

Tja, das eigentliche Problem verschliesst sich offenbar vielen Teilnehmern dieses threads.



Gold ist lediglich ein Vehikel, ein Indikator für Wert und hier wirds interessant, denn ohne die Motivation einen Mehrwert zu schaffen (epics o. ä.) wird ein Wirtschaftskreislauf nicht funktionieren.
Freut sich jeder VWLer drüber, mal sehn wie´s wird. (WOW war und ist Grundlage durchaus ernsthafter wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen im Bereich der WiWi)



PS: WAR hat was vom Sozialismus :-) und der ist ja bekanntlich auch in den letzten Zügen


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2008)

Jehova (Ich darf so lange Jehova sagen wie ich will....JEHOVA, JEHOVA! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sir ist schon klar, dass es in einem MMO nicht darum geht, ein Wirtschaftssystem zu simulieren, sondern eigentlich darum, dass die Leute Spass haben?

Natürlich kann man argumentieren, ein glaubhaftes Wirtschaftssystem gehört zu einer realistischen Welt, und das Argument ist nicht  von der Hand zu weisen. Allerdings kann man genausogut umgekehrt argumentieren, und die Aussageist genauso richtig: "Weniger Farmen, im Dienste von mehr des eigentlichen Spasses, nämlich moschen."

Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr darauf, in WoW jeden Tag meinen Pflichtteil (Dailys) erledigen zu müssen, um nicht ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. In WAR komm ich online wanns mir passt, zocke, mosche, hab Spass, und geh wieder offline...genau wie ich es in UT oder C&C auch machen würde. SO muss ein Computerspiel funktionieren. Wenn es irgendeine Komponente beinhaltet, die mir das Gefühl gibt ich MUSS online sein, auch wenn ich keine Lust habe, dann läuft was falsch.


Übrigens: Wenn du schon mit solchen sinnlosen Vergleichen (siehe letzte Zeile deines obigen Posts) kommst, hier einer für dich: WoW simuliert einen Kapitalismus in Reinstform. In letzter Zeit mal Zeitung gelesen? Dem gehts ebenfalls eher dreckig als scheckig ^^


----------



## Durlok (9. November 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> PS: WAR hat was vom Sozialismus :-) und der ist ja bekanntlich auch in den letzten Zügen




WOW hat was vom Kapitalismus : P  und die momentane Weltwirtschaftslage sagt wohl auch einiges darüber aus

edit 
@ sorzzara da hatten wir den selben gedanken : )

aber ich kann deinem post 100% zustimmen
ein spiel soll spass machen wenn man es spielt und nicht verpflichten regelmässig zu spielen um dann spass haben zu können


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sie sind es gewohnt, für jeden Mist mit Epixxen gestreichelt zu werden =) Dinge wie Ehre auf dem Schlachtfeld (Und nein, ich meine NICHT Honor Points), Kampf um des Kampfes willen, Stolz der Allianz, Mut der Horde, etc. gingen an dem Tag verloren, als Blizzard Serverübergreifendes BG PvP erfand, und die Leute draufkamen, dass man "PvP" jetzt farmen kann.
> 
> 
> WAR weckt nun diejenigen, die sich danach sehenen aus diesem langen, alptraumerfüllten Winterschlaf auf, und führt uns zurück in die Zeit, als wir noch kämpften, einfach weil wir den Langohren eins auf die Omme geben wollten! (Nichts für ungut liebe Trolle *g*)



AMEN Bruder!

Die Schlacht ist da um geschlagen zu werden, nicht um belohnt zu werden...
Die höchste Belohnung ist immernoch, wenn der Feind blutend und zappelnd vor einem auf dem Boden liegt und um sein Leben gurgelt und man ihm mit einem breiten Lächeln den Hammer mitten ins Gesicht schlägt...

Und zum Thema:
Du und Yoll ihr beide könnt auch über jeden Scheiß meckern oder?
Wäre es genau anders herum würdest du jetzt darüber meckern, dass man soviel Gold brauch und alles so unbezahlbar ist...

Wie andere schon sagten: Gold in WAR ist nur mittel zum Zweck und kein Lebensinhalt wie in WoW!
Fast mein gesamtes Gold geht grundsätzlich in die Gilde, selbst trage ich nur 2 Gold mit mir, falls ich mir wirklich was kaufen möchte (Beim Händler, Krankheiten heilen oder Tränke) mehr braucht man nicht...


----------



## Sam28 (9. November 2008)

Auf Level 20 habe ich meist so 19-20 Gold, da reicht das gerade fürs Mount und Nachname, da ist es für mich noch was wert, danach allerdings häuft man einfach nur noch Gold an.


----------



## Long_Wolf (9. November 2008)

Sehr witzig. Erst erklärt er der Länge und der Breite er hat massig Gold, und dann regt er sich auf das er im AH nix verkauft kriegt weil alles nur ein paar Silber kostet. YAY !
Wozu das Gold ? Im Moment statte ich mit dem Gold Twinks aus oder kaufe Farben oder ich schau einfach amüsiert zu wie die Goldanzeige wächst. Und ? Ich spiele dieses Spiel des RvR's wegen und NEIN das ist NICHT dasselbe wie PvP. Beim PvP haut jeder einzelne den anderen einzelnen und mit viel Glück ist einer dabei der den Haufen halbwegs koordiniert damit jeder einzelne seine Punkte einfährt.

RvR ist wenn zwei gegnerische Haufen mehr oder minder koordiniert die andere Seite verprügeln damit sie ein gemeinsames Ziel erreichen, z.B. eine Burg erobern ein Schlachtfeldziel halten etc etc.

Und da hat uns Weh oh Weh keinen Gefallen getan, da ging es nur um Marken und Ehre farmen bis der Arzt kommt um die geilen Epixxxxxxxxxxx zu tragen damit einen nur noch die abfarmen konnten die Arena machten und auch Ehre brauchten...und Arena sprech ich nicht mal an.

Gott sei dank ist es bei WAR anders, kein Item-Wahn, keine MUSS-ICH-HABEN-SONST-HAB-ICH-KEINE-CHANCE  Epix....

Ebenso bei den Berufen, für alle die es IMMER NOCH NICHT begriffen haben...

WENN es einen Beruf gibt mit dem man Waffen/Rüstungen etc herstellen kann, MÜSSEN die besser sein als drops, sonst sind sie wertlos. Aber wenn sie besser sind, wer kauft dann das Ruf-Zeug oder geht in Dungeons ? (vor allem das Königs-Dungeon bei den Stadtraids ?) Die Hälfte des Contents wäre mit einemmal entwertet wenn Papi für den Twink ein Kettenhemd + Hose häkelt weil das besser ist als alles was Klein-Twinki anderswo bekommen kann.Vom Main mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Rorret (9. November 2008)

Juppse schrieb:


> Unsre Gilde hat nen Steuersatz von 80% und keiner regt sich auf weil man das Gold sowieso nich brauch.



bbbbuuuuaaah....alter falter - und ich dachte, die 20% in meiner gilde sind hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jehova (9. November 2008)

Hallo Sorzzara,

ich werde nicht auf Deine Kapitalismuskritik eingehen da dir offensichtlich das fachliche Grundgerüst fehlt, also wozu.

Eigentlich bemerkenswert das Du dich bereitwillig in die Gruppe eben dieser angesprochenen Teilnehmer einreihst, die des Pudels Kern nicht ansatzweise verstanden haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dabei habe ich das Wort doch unterstrichen, also hier nochmal nur für Dich:

M O T I V A T I O N

Ein Spiel das ausschliesslich darauf beruht, Gegner umzuhauen kann keine Langzeitmotivation entwickeln.
DAS ist doch der Punkt, warum der Marktführer so erfolgreich ist. 
Myth muss sehr schnell nachlegen, sonst wird das nix. 


PS: Ich meine, vor zwei Tagen einen post von Dir gelesen zu haben, das du deinen WAR-account einfrieren und zu wow zurückkehren willst. Hmm - Berufsoppositoneller??
Nix für ungut - geh mal in eine VWL Vorlesung oder für schlichtere Gemüter  empfehle ich den Film "Wallstreet" mit M. Douglas  :-)

In diesem Sinne noch nen schönen Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. November 2008)

Ein Wirtschaftsystem passt zu spielen die auf eines Aufbauen wie Eve Online, aber nicht zu Warhammer wo Gold im Endgame wirklich nur dazu verwendet wird das man sich ein Keep claimen kann, und neue Farbe für seine Rüstung kauft.

@rorret 80% sind keine seltenheit, das haben wir auch, wozu denn bitte das Gold behalten.

@ Jehova, frag mal die Dark Age of Camelot spieler aus den Anfangstagen was die denn so gemacht haben.


----------



## extecy (9. November 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> PS: WAR hat was vom Sozialismus :-) und der ist ja bekanntlich auch in den letzten Zügen



da hatt aber jemand in den letzten woche massig nicht aufgepast in der welt 

der sozialismus ist das opfer des kapitalismus 

jetzt da man sieht das der kapitalismus nicht funktioniert rennen sie alle zum sozialismus weil der im gegesatz sicherheit bietet
und durch diese flut reist  man den kapitalismus weiter in den ruin 

in wow gib es kein finanzsystem das einzigste finazsystem das da herscht ist die massive Gier nach MEINS

auserdem wer braucht das schon in einem spiel bei cs gehts doch auch und das spielen auch viele ...


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> ich werde nicht auf Deine Kapitalismuskritik eingehen da dir offensichtlich das fachliche Grundgerüst fehlt, also wozu.



Welches fachliche Grundgerüst? Ich bin Molekularbiologe mein lieber, und muss mich, Gottseilobunddank nicht mit diesem Schrott herumschlagen. Nur lese ich hin und wieder auch mal Zeitung, bzw. höre Radio, und sehe im TV was anderes als die MTV GiGa - Show...und wenn man zur Zeit behaupten will, der Kapitalismus wäre ein super System, dass Grundsätzlich niemals schiefgehen könnte, dann hat man ein Rad ab, und ncihts weiter.


Aber wenn wir schon von fachlichen Grundgerüsten reden, dann schneiden wir doch gleich mal in dein Fleisch, denn so wie es aussieht, fehlt dir das nötige Wissen, um im Bereich Gamerverhalten mitreden zu können...werfen wir mal einen schelmischen Blick auf folgendes Zitat:



> Ein Spiel das ausschliesslich darauf beruht, Gegner umzuhauen kann keine Langzeitmotivation entwickeln.



Ach ja? Ich spiel jetzt mal kleiner Kater, und huste ein paar Wortgewölle aus: *hust* Counterstrike *hust* UT Classic *hust* UT3 *hust* Call of Duty alle Teile *hust* Battlefield Reihe *hust* Quake III *hust* Alle diese Spiele faszinieren jeden Tag Millionen von Spielern. Und in keinem davon geht es um irgendwas anderes, als sich gegenseitig auf die Omme zu geben.



> PS: Ich meine, vor zwei Tagen einen post von Dir gelesen zu haben, das du deinen WAR-account einfrieren und zu wow zurückkehren willst. Hmm - Berufsoppositoneller??



Da du das Thema mit meinen Überlegungen anschneidest...jawohl, ich habe überlegt eine WAR Pause einzulegen, allerdings aus anderen Gründen, die du in diesem Post: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1192918 nachlesen kannst. Dass es hier nicht mal im entferntesten um das Ingame Wirtschaftssystem von WAR, sondern um die dmgskalierung und das levelverhalten der Healklassen geht, dürfte sogar dir auffallen. Nach dem Lesen der Ankündigungen für Patch 1.05 und 1.1 ist das allerdings obsolet geworden, thx ans Mythic Balance und Patch - Team.

 Aber schön dass ich dir wichtig genug bin, dass du dich an Tage zurückliegende Posts erinnerst...Fans kann ich immer brauchen.

Ach ja...Michael Douglas ist eine hässliche Hackfresse, Volkswirtschaftslehre ist was für Leute denen Naturwissenschaftliche Studien zu schwer sind, und ich wünsche dir ebenfalls einen schönen Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (9. November 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> ich werde nicht auf Deine Kapitalismuskritik eingehen da dir offensichtlich das fachliche Grundgerüst fehlt, also wozu.


wenn einem die wirklichen argumente fehlen, geht man einfach nicht die diskussion ein?! 

wozu turbo-kapitalismus in einem mmorpg? verstehen könnte ich es, wenn items nur durch handwerker hergestellt werden könnten - aber selbst in wow sind die wirklich sinnvollen handwerksprodukte sehr rar und auch, im verhältnis zu den epicdrops, eher unbezahlbar im ah.

in 4 jahren wow war das gold farmen immer ein punkt, der mich sehr gestört hat und leider nötig war, um bei vielen dingen, sei es pve oder pvp, mithalten zu können.

ich sammel lieber nebenbei gold, stecke es in gildenziele (wodurch das gildengefühl gestärkt wird und nicht der egozwang epictrip) und verschenke dinge, von denen ich weiss, das andere sich drüber freuen.

hier geht das, ohne schlechtes gewissen dem eigenen char gegenüber haben zu müssen...


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (9. November 2008)

Es bringt doch nur gutes wenn die Preise im AH niedrig gehalten werden...denkt mal nach, je billiger die Preise, desto leichter kommen die Spieler einer Fraktion an besseres Equip. Das heißt im Klartext: Stelle billige Sachen ins AH und du verstärkst somit deine Fraktion. Außerdem braucht man Gold doch sowieso nich..


----------



## DerTingel (9. November 2008)

ja, gold ist wertlos, und das ist auch gut so. das habe ich auch an guild wars geliebt. mit viel geld konnte man sich auch keine besseren sachen kaufen, nur seltenere, welche von den stats her genauso waren wie die günstigen sachen vom händler.
und was meinst du, warum es so weinig goldseller gibt. 
mfg


----------



## Brachial (9. November 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Hallo Sorzzara,
> 
> ich werde nicht auf Deine Kapitalismuskritik eingehen da dir offensichtlich das fachliche Grundgerüst fehlt, also wozu.
> 
> ...



<-- 6 Jahre Dark Age of Camelot, erzähl mir bitte nicht von wegen Gegner umpumpen entwickelt keine Langzeitmotivation- ich hab das fast tagein, tagaus gemacht und das mit geradezu unanständiger Begeisterung (ja ihr könnt mich ruhig für einen Psychopathen halten, ich geb in der Richtung eh wenig auf die Meinung anderer Leute und jene die mich kennen auch).
Alles was du bei einem PvP Spiel brauchst ist ein festes Feindbild und ein Ziel auf das die Leute zuarbeiten können und das ist beides in WAR gegeben (auch wenn man den WoW Reflex abtrainieren muss das die Leute alle gleich in's BG rennen).
Bei DAoC war's aber das gleiche wie in WoW, wolltest du ins PvP gehen brauchtest du eine SC Rüssi (alte DAoC'ler wissen was ich meine) und dafür musstest du auch fast 25 Platin aufbringen (in DAoC 1000g = 1 Platin). Also farmen, dieses mal hat Mythic klar auf den PvP Aspekt fokussiert und nicht auf Dauerfarmerei, also wennste Kapitalist spielen willst geh bitte und spiel weiter World of Egocraft, da kannste dich ja mit unseren Egobankstern aus der Wirtschaft zusammentun und die Goldpreise weiter in die Höhe treiben.

Und um dir einen kleinen Dämpfer zu versetzen, DAS IST EIN SPIEL - nicht die Realität! Also versuche nicht deine Wertvorstellungen auf eine fiktive Welt anzuwenden!


----------



## Der ProGamer (9. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> guten tag.
> 
> auf middenland im auktionshaus der ordnung ist irgendwie eine überflutung an waren eingetreten. rüstungsteile für lvl 20-30 sind für +/- 50 silber zu haben, selbst blaue items gibt es meist schon unter 1 gold. jedes rüstungsteil gibt es vielfach. nett, wenn man mal etwas kaufen will. nur die freude über einen loot ist gegen null gesunken. wenn ich zum beispiel eine tolle rüstung mit guten werten in blau für einw andere klasse finde, laufe ich voller freude zum ah, um etwas gold zu verdienen. doch das teil steht dann sicher schon 10x im ah, für paar silber. ich beginne schon damit, rüstungsteile direkt beim händler zu verkaufen, weil das schon fast der selbe gewinn ist wie im auktionshaus.
> 
> ...




in war is wirtschaft unwichtig und das is auch gut so ebay kacke da in wow hat mir schon gereicht


----------



## Areson (9. November 2008)

Was soll denn daran falsch sein die Teile "günstig" zu verkaufen. Wenn ich ein Teil finde, was beim Händler 20 Silber bringt und ich das dann im AH für 80 Silber verkaufe habe ich ja wohl immer noch genug Gewinn gemacht und die anderen freuen sich, dass sie ihre Chars günstig ausrüsten können. Du gehörst nicht zufällig zu den Leuten die ein blaues lvl 4 Item gleich mal für 15 Gold verkaufen wollen? Sowas kauft eh keiner. Dann lieber fair bleiben. Und am ende verdiene ich noch mehr als die Leute die für alles 10 Gold haben wollen, denn in der Zeit wo die nix verkaufen weil es zu teuer ist hab ich 30 Sachen verkauft. Und wie Gesagt, Gold braucht man eh kaum in WAR.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (9. November 2008)

Letztendlich ist es ja Wurst, wieviel die Gegenstände im AH kosten.

Kosten z.B. Lev. 40 Gegenstände 50 Silber im AH, setzte ich einen blauen Gegenstand als Auktion rein, verdiene 50 Silber, und kann mir einen anderen Gegenstand für 50 Silber kaufen.

Kosten Lev. 40 Gegenstände 5 Gold, setzte ich einen für 5 Gold ins AH, und kann mir dafür einen anderen für 5 Gold kaufen.

Ich frage mich, wieso in WAR plötzlich die ganzen Pseudo-Sozialisten auftauchen (niedrige Preise stärken die eigene Fraktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),  während im RL leider die nicht so linken Parteien einen Vorsprung haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sofern es eine einheitlich Struktur auf den Servern gibt (entweder alles teuer, oder alles billig), sollte es ja keine Probleme mit der Kaufkraft der einzelnen Spieler geben. Wichtig ist es halt, dass das Gold von den einzelnen Spielern, die damit eh nicht anfangen können, zu den Gilden wandert, die damit die Keeps für die eigene Fraktion halten können.


----------



## xaxoon (9. November 2008)

hmmmm.... interessant. ich habe mir jetzt mal alle beiträge durchgelesen. so habe ich die sache noch garnicht gesehen. dass billige teile der eigenen fraktion dienen, usw. stimmt. ich habe noch immer dieses wow- denken im kopf, da ich das spiel ja jahrelange gespielt habe. und den inneren zwang, möglichst viel gold zu machen. aber offenbar ist das ja in war wirklich nicht notwendig.

da brauche ich wohl etwas zeit um mich umzustellen. wenn ich dann bock habe, mal ein wenig finanziell tätig zu werden, muss ich halt zwischendurch ein anderes game zocken oder im rl an die börse gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke für euren denkanstoss.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (9. November 2008)

gerade beim Finanzsystem hat WAR WOW wieder ne Menge voraus.

Wenn du 3x am Tag umskillen musstest und zusätzlich noch Repkosten hast merkst du erst wie sehr das Finanzsystem in WoW im Arsch ist.

WAR geht das Gold für das drauf wofür es gedacht ist: PvP. Wenn ich eine Burg halten will ist das Gold schneller weg als ein Eiswürfel im Hochofen.


----------



## joekay (9. November 2008)

Das Finanzsystem von WAR bekämpft bereits an sich Goldseller. WoW bietet ihnen eine gute Existenzgrundlage.


----------



## Jaimewolf (9. November 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Das Finanzsystem von WAR bekämpft bereits an sich Goldseller. WoW bietet ihnen eine gute Existenzgrundlage.




Meine Güte Jehova, suche dir doch Browserspiele, oder andere Spiele, die dir ein Mindestmaß an Finanzrealismus bieten. WAR kommt ohne Geld aus. 

Wie kann man eigentlich so verblendet sein und davon ausgehen, dass jegliche Motivation in Spielen nur aus einem implementierten Finanzsystem hervorgeht. Gebtesmühlenartig die Intoleranz des Kapitalismus gegenüber anderen paralell existierenden Weltanschauungen oder Verhaltensweisen zu vertreten, das ist ein sehr signifikantes Merkmal vom Kapitalismus.

In WAR muss der Fraktionszusammenhalt stimmen und jeder Vorteil sollte genutzt werden, um der anderen Fraktion zu zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt. Daher verschenke oder verkaufe ich lieber meine Beute günstig an Spieler die sich noch ausrüsten müssen, damit sie der eigenen Fraktion mehr von Nutzen sind.

Und ja, in WAR nur den Gegnern gegenüberstehen und sich in grossen Kämpfen um Burgen und Schlachtfeldziele prügeln macht Spaß.


----------



## Clashmaniac (9. November 2008)

Ich finds auch irgentwie doof Gold als einzige Motivations Möglichkeit anzusehen.
In Wow war (ist) es ja auch eher Mittel zum Zweck an nen Flugmount und sonstwas zu kommen.
Viele Motivationen hat Wow auch nachträglich erst entwickelt, zb. das komplette Pvp System.

Und War startet nunmal mit einem, wie ich finde, ziemlich motivierendem Pvp System, farmt man halt kein "Gold" für sein Epic flugmount ding sondern 
"ehre" für nen schönen titel und die damit verbundenen Items.
Und "ehre" farme ich lieber stundenlang durch spassiges Pvp als "gold" um dann im "pvp" endlich mal zu rocken, weil "pvp" ist für mich immer so das endziel in solchen spielen. Für mich.. daher spiel ich War. (pvp spiel habe ich gehört..)



Und sry, aber nen Spiel wie Wow , War oder was auch immer mit echten Wirtschaftssystemen zu vergleichen ist einfach totale Selbstdisqualifizierung.


Die einzige Motivation die Wow hat ist 
"ich sitze 100000 jetzt hier und farme dann kannich epiXXxxx holen und ohne probleme im pvp leute ummoschen und dann bin ich voll glücklich hihi *smile* :-), oder ich töte XXX 100000 mal dann droppt er epixx und ich bin nice und kann große viecher moschen und auch im pvp alles moschen weil ich dann besser bin (durch items)"

Ich hoffe War entwickelt die Gute alte Motivation:
"Och maaan der doofe Orc moscht mich hier um? Ich mosch den zurueck um. Und wehe meine Gilde sieht seine Gilde.. dann gibts Mosch mosch.
überhaupt? haben die nicht ne Burg? Kazaam das gibt aufs maul.Dann sieht er mal wer mehr rockt!!! Weil ich hab nicere Gilde / Ich kann viel nicer spielen!"

Wenn War sich so entwickelt das ich durch langweiliges Pve farmen mir mühsam was verdienen muss um im Pvp mitzuhalten, dann kündige ich mein Abo.
Wenns aber dabei bleibt dasich den ganzen tag mich um nix ausser Pvp kümmern brauch / ich durch hohen zeit einsatz nur minimale vorteile habe bleibt war.

ende aus mickymaus. 8)


----------



## Gywn (9. November 2008)

Es war auch eine Sache die Blizzard kaputtgemacht hat.

Am Anfang kam man noch mit 3-4 Dailys(Skettis/Ogrila) aus aber nachdem sie nochmal 10 eingeführt haben gingen die Preise im AH halt einfach um soeviel hoch, dass du statt den 20-30 Minuten farmen jetzt 45 min farmen musstest, um dir die selben Sachen leisten zu können (alles zum Raiden außer Pots). Naja ich bin froh, dass Gold kaum etwas wert ist und ich glaube, dass nachher im Endgame es trotzdem keine zu große Inflation geben wird durch die hohen Kosten fürs claimen.

@ clash: ich glaube eher nicht, dass es sich so entwickelt, vor allem, da sie es extrem elegant mit den Sets gelöst haben, die dir im PvP kaum Boni bringen, sondern nur im PvE ihre volle Wirkung (50% weniger dmg von den und den Mobs) entfalten. Das ist ja in WoW nicht so. Um die starken Bosse zu legen bekommst du Items, die dich auch gegen andere Spieler stärker machen -> PvE top Equip stärker als normales Equip im PvP, wodurch auch die PvP-Items stärker werden müssen, damit man nicht nur durch PvE PvP machen kann.


----------



## pbODW (10. November 2008)

Das Wirtschaftssystem in War, wenn man es denn so nennen kann, reicht mir persönlich vollkommen aus. Wenn man oft genug im RVR unterwegs ist oder PQs macht, platzt das Inventar wegen den gefundenen Sachen eh aus allen Nähten. Wenn in der Gruppe und/oder Gilde den Kram keiner brauchen kann, wird er beim nächsten Händler vertickt, damit wieder Platz für die nächste Ladung da ist. Und nein ich nehm keine Kohle für die Items, ich verschenk den Krempel oder leg sie in die Gildentruhe, wenn noch Platz drin ist.
Ich persönlich finde das gut, da man sich so aufs Spiel konzentrieren kann, ich verabscheue tumbes abfarmen, der erste Abschnitt der PQs ala töte 100 hiervon und 125 davon ist schon hart an der Grenze aber es folgen ja dann meist die spannenderen Abschnitte und in einer Gruppe ist das meist schnell erledigt.
So wie das zur Zeit im Spiel gelöst ist, ist es meiner Meinung nach genau richtig. Ich mag mir keine Gedanken darum machen müssen, wie ich 200 Gold zusammenklaube, um mir ein neues Schwert leisten zu können.


----------



## schmand (10. November 2008)

Ich weis gar nicht wo das Problem ist. Wenn du etwas für 10 Gold verkaufst und dann für 10 Gold kaufst, oder wen du etwas für 20 Silber verkaufst und 20 Silber kaufst, macht es absolut keinen Unterschied. Es ist auch nicht mit einer Wirtschaftskriese zu vergleichen, da das Problem darin besteht, dass die Waren erst teuer hergestellt und dann massenweise billig verkauft werden müssen. Also falls du vor der "Wirtschaftskriese" massenweise AH ausgekauft hast, dann würde ich sagen "Pech". Das ist doch sogar ziemlich cool, wenn es in einem Wirtschaftssystem eines Spiels auch "Kriesen" gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zum Thema , Geld ist wertlos:

Das wird sich noch ändern. Die meisten, auch wenn sie schon 1-3 Wochen 40 sind, wissen noch gar nicht, was "viel" ist und was "wenig". Entsprechend werden sich auch die Preise richten. Nur weil man 500 oder 1000 Gold hat und es in WoW oder sonstwo viel ist, ist es hier noch lange nicht der Fall. Ich sag nur, BURG kaufen, oder epic/leg Zutaten, wenn man es massenweise braucht. Dann kostet jedes teil halt 30g und nicht 10g, wenn alle der Meinung sind, das Geld ist hier wertlos und man kann es wegwerfen. Der Wert des Geldes wird sich noch im Verlauf der Zeit definieren. Und keiner kann hier in 1 Stunde 1000 Gold machen. Also hat das Beschaffen dieses Geldes einen gewissen Wert und ist ein Garant, für den Wert als Tauschmittel. Die meisten denken:


"boah habe ich jetzt 2000 Gold, das ist ja krass und wohin damit ?".

Wie gesagt, man kann das Geld hier sehr gut verbrauchen, um sich das Leben bequem zu machen. Außerdem gibt es auch noch die Burgen. Und wie ich schon sagte: Der Wert wird sich noch festigen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (10. November 2008)

Wie sagte der Dieter immer: "Haste Kohle, haste Autos, haste Frauen". Daher kann ich auch verstehen dass hier jeder hinter dem virtuellen Goldesel herspringt da man es einfach so aus dem echten Leben gewohnt ist. Aber vielleicht fangt ihr einfach mal an, das Gold in WAR als das zu sehen was es ist. Eine virtuelle vergörßerung eines Inventars. Wem das jetzt zu hoch ist kann gerne bei Wikipedia die Entstehung der Währung nachlesen...

--> Das Finanzsystem ist nicht im Eimer. Das kann niemals passieren. Es spielgelt nur den aktuellen Markt wieder der aus Angebot und Nachfrage besteht. Wertungsfrei.


----------



## xaxoon (10. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1200813' date='10.11.2008, 13:11']
> Wie sagte der Dieter immer: "Haste Kohle, haste Autos, haste Frauen". Daher kann ich auch verstehen dass hier jeder hinter dem virtuellen Goldesel herspringt da man es einfach so aus dem echten Leben gewohnt ist. Aber vielleicht fangt ihr einfach mal an, das Gold in WAR als das zu sehen was es ist. Eine virtuelle vergörßerung eines Inventars. Wem das jetzt zu hoch ist kann gerne bei Wikipedia die Entstehung der Währung nachlesen...
> 
> --> Das Finanzsystem ist nicht im Eimer. Das kann niemals passieren. Es spielgelt nur den aktuellen Markt wieder der aus Angebot und Nachfrage besteht. Wertungsfrei.


jo, stimmt schon. vielleicht wäre als überschrift zu dem threat auch besser gewesen "krasse inflation auf middenland"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie schreibt man "threat" ("beitag" hier im forum) wirklich? ich habe es falsch, denn der translator sagt, das bedeutet "bedrohung", so wie ich das schreibe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jehova (10. November 2008)

Guten Morgen Globalisierungsgegner, guten Morgen Weltfrieden!

Offensichtlich ist dem einen oder anderen der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Preisgefüge in Warhammer Online als Ausdruck eines rudimentären Wirschaftskreislaufs und sinkenden Spielerzahlen in dieser sehr frühen Phase des Produktlaunches nicht klar (http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/rollenspiel/online/1950480/us_charts.html). 

Es geht nicht um eine Simulation realer Finanzsysteme. Kern des Problems ist vielmehr das diese Entwicklung ein Ausdruck mangelnder Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten seitens der Spieler ist. 
Der Marktführer ist lediglich deshalb so erfolgreich, weil er den Erkenntnissen grundlegender menschlicher Bedürfnissforschung (Maslow et al) die das Fundament jeglicher Motivation bilden, Rechnung trägt.
(Stichwort epics u. ä.). Selbstredend könnte man argumentieren, wie vorteilhaft ein Spiel ohne den zeitlichen Aufwand des sog. farmens ist ( ist Rufrang 80 etwas anderes???), nur, wie bereits gesagt, frei nach dem Motto: Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin, scheitert ein derartiges Konzept an der Realität, insbesondere in einem MMORPG.

Warten wir einfach ab, ob am kommenden Freitag eine Abstimmung mit den Füssen (resp. accounts) stattfindet oder nicht :-).

Übrigens: Auch ich habe mich Monate auf warhammer online gefreut und war in den ersten Tagen sehr angetan, sehe aber mittelfristig keinen hohen Unterhaltungswert und habe aus diesem Grund meinen account eingefroren. Ungeachtet dessen behalte ich das Spiel im Auge, wenn mythic nachbessert bin ich gerne wieder dabei.

In diesem Sinne


@ Sorzarra: So so, Mikrobiologe. Mach dir nichts draus, die muss es auch geben.
Ich werde mir nicht die Mühe machen Deine sinnleeren Auslassungen im Einzelnen zu kommentieren ( Hast Monopoly und Spitz pass auf vergessen, sind ebenfalls keine mmorpg´s), 
mir drängt sich die Frage auf, wo diese geradezu verbissene Wut auf andere Forumsteilnehmer, Volkswirte und Michale Douglas herrührt. 
Ein Blick auf Deinen Beitragscounter ist hier sehr aufschlussreich.
Junger Freund - hier ein ehrlich gemeinter Rat:
Komm hinter deinem Mikrosop vorgekrabbelt, schalte den PC aus, such dir eine Frau und setz ein paar Kinder in die Welt. Dann bist Du wesentlich enstpannter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Bei persönlichen Frage freue ich mich über Deine pm. Für hilfreiche Anregungen und Vorschläge stehe ich gern zur Verfügung. 
Ist doch Ehrensache - heh - wir schreiben immerhin im selben  Forum :-) (Nicht auszudenken, womöglich sind wir in der selben Gilde^^ - wir sehen uns in Nordend)


----------



## Strafpredigt (10. November 2008)

@Xaxoon
Das was Du meinst ist wohl der "thread". Das heisst aber, wenn ich mich nicht irre, nicht Beitrag sondern Thema. Klar, ein Thema ist auch ein Beitrag für das Forum, aber ich schweife ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Übrigens finde ich threat auch nicht schlecht, da hier so mancher einige Beiträge wohl als Bedrohung sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Jehova
Nun bist Du mir beim Schreiben dazwischen gerutscht. Und möchte Dir auch etwas mit auf den Weg geben, da Du auch gerne anderen Ratschläge erteilst, sollst Du nicht ohne davon ziehen müssen.
Wer anderen hilft, dem soll auch geholfen werden, sage ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Steige von deinem hohen Ross ab und geh auf die Argumente anderer ein und sag nicht immer nur, dass deren Argumente unnütz sind.
Mit so einem Verhalten entfacht man keine vernünftige Diskussionen sondern heizt eher die negative Stimmung an.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (10. November 2008)

Jehova schrieb:


> Der Marktführer ist lediglich deshalb so erfolgreich, weil er den Erkenntnissen grundlegender menschlicher Bedürfnissforschung (Maslow et al) die das Fundament jeglicher Motivation bilden, Rechnung trägt.



Ich hoffe mal du hast Maslow deshalb genannt weil er einer der ersten war die sich ernsthaft mit diesem Thema auseinandergesetzt haben und dessen Name in jedem Studium mehr als einmal fällt und nicht deshalb weil du wirklich davon überzeugt bist dass seine Pyramide die menschliche Motivation exakt nachbildet...

Guter Einstieg ins Thema ist er auf jeden Fall, aber (leider) verhalten sich die Menschen nicht annäherend so rational wie er es beschrieben hat....sein großes Manko ist dass der Mensch an sich, seine Bedürfnisse leider nicht objektiv erkennt, sondern subjectiv wahrnimmt...und das stellt die Pyramide spitz gesagt auf den Kopf....aber gut....dieses Thema würde jetz wohl etwas am Post vorbeigehen...zumal man sich darüber wochenlang streiten kann sobald noch ein Philosophe mit an den Tisch kommt :-)

Edit: Interessanter Forennick btw....


----------



## Teal (10. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Finanzsystem im Eimer? Nein!
> 
> Das Gold ist dafür gedacht Burgen zu halten und vor allem zahlen zu können. Genau wie Spyme schon schrieb.


Richtig und so solls mMn auch bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santyago (10. November 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1201038' date='10.11.2008, 14:09']
> Guter Einstieg ins Thema ist er auf jeden Fall, aber (leider) verhalten sich die Menschen nicht annäherend so rational wie er es beschrieben hat....sein großes Manko ist dass der Mensch an sich, seine Bedürfnisse leider nicht objektiv erkennt, sondern subjectiv wahrnimmt...und das stellt die Pyramide spitz gesagt auf den Kopf....



Was man an tot-vom-Stuhl-kippende-Asiaten schon gemerkt hat. 
Selbstverwirklichung > Körperliche Bedürfnisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kranke Welt


----------



## Protek (10. November 2008)

Gold ist in WAR nicht wichtig ^^ zumindest kommt dem ganzen keine wirklich grosse Bedeutung bei ---> siehe wenige Berufe

Ich hab einige Items von lvl 9-ca18 verkauft , gab immer so um 50s und das ist deutlich mehr als ich beim Händler bekommen hätte. Bin also durchaus zufrieden und da meiner Meinung nach WAR sowieso nicht viel mit Berufen zu tun hat, ist das AH eher ein tolles Feature um sich günstig neues Equip zu holen ^^

So eine Geldmacherei Maschine wie das AH in WoW wirds wohl nicht werden.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. November 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Gott sei dank ist es bei WAR anders, kein Item-Wahn, keine MUSS-ICH-HABEN-SONST-HAB-ICH-KEINE-CHANCE  Epix....



Es gibt gar keinen Wahn in Warhammer, leider. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, brauch ich mich für GAR nix anstrengen. Denn überall werd ich von der breiten Masse hingetragen oder eben auch nicht. 

Naja einen Wahn gibt es... in die SC's zum Trillionsten mal. Sry, aber wenn die Spieler sich nicht selbstverwirklichen können wird das insgesamt nix. 

Wenn Egon sagt: "Schau mal, was ich hier schönes habe." (das muss kein Epic sein). Dann wird unter Umständen Hans sagen: "Ui, dass möchte ich auch." 
So entsteht Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## clickrush (10. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sie sind es gewohnt, für jeden Mist mit Epixxen gestreichelt zu werden =) Dinge wie Ehre auf dem Schlachtfeld (Und nein, ich meine NICHT Honor Points), Kampf um des Kampfes willen, Stolz der Allianz, Mut der Horde, etc. gingen an dem Tag verloren, als Blizzard Serverübergreifendes BG PvP erfand, und die Leute draufkamen, dass man "PvP" jetzt farmen kann.
> 
> 
> WAR weckt nun diejenigen, die sich danach sehenen aus diesem langen, alptraumerfüllten Winterschlaf auf, und führt uns zurück in die Zeit, als wir noch kämpften, einfach weil wir den Langohren eins auf die Omme geben wollten! (Nichts für ungut liebe Trolle *g*)




meine rede!

viele spieler sind sich spätestens! seit WoW gewohnt ein MMORPG zu konsumieren statt zu spielen. doch die ausrichtung von WAR geht mehr richtung "alle miteinander und gegeneinander" was dem traditionellen rollenspielsinn entspringt. spieler, die sich über "immer das gleiche szenario", "was soll ich tun ab 40", "wenig pve content" usw aufregen, die haben den sinn des spiels nicht begriffen, und werden ihn wahrscheinlich auch nicht begreifen.

es wurde auch in den podcasts so angekündigt: in WAR wird das spielgeschehen stark von den spielern beeinflusst, was vorraussetzt, dass man sich in gemeinschaften organisiert und miteinander spielt. anders als beim marktführer geht es nicht bloss darum irgendwelche synergien auszurechenn, cooldowns richtig zu timen und im richtigen moment CCs zu setzen. es geht vielmehr um die gemeinschaftliche gestaltung des rollenspiels, die gemeinschaftliche durchführung von taktiken um szenarios zu gewinnen und burgen zu erobern und die gemeinschaftliche planung von strategien um grössere angriffe auf die gegnerische stadt durchzuführen. das sind ganz andere dimensionen und die features, die WAR im gildenmenu bringt (von eventkalender zu allianzen), sind die richtigen werkzeuge um dies zu tun.

durchschnittsspieler kommen mit diesen tools recht weit und bessere gilden nutzen TS und eigene Foren. doch wer sich als einzelner konsument sieht, der lediglich einen service erwartet, der in richtung multiplayerrpg geht, der wird nicht einmal die hälfte von WAR verstehen, spielen und erleben können. solche spieler werden immer wieder meckern über dieses oder jenes mit dem argument "ich bezahle die ja schliesslich, damit ich meinen spass haben kann!". dieses argument ist leider völlig fehl, denn wir bezahlen nur für das design, das regelwerk, die plattform und den support. wir bezahlen nicht dafür, dass wir dann einloggen und ohne jegliches engagement das rpg-erlebnis des jahrhunderts erleben. was support angeht wurde sowohl technisch als auch inhaltlich schon vieles gemacht und es wurde schon einiges angekündigt. doch es wird nie einen patch geben in dem steht "ab jetzt kann man sich teamskill, organisation von raids und ein ausgereiftes sozialnetzwerk direkt intravenös einspritzen lassen"...

edit: wenn man posts wie diesen hier liest wird einem sofort klar was ich mit "konsumieren" meine:


Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Es gibt gar keinen Wahn in Warhammer, leider. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, brauch ich mich für GAR nix anstrengen. Denn überall werd ich von der breiten Masse hingetragen oder eben auch nicht.
> 
> Naja einen Wahn gibt es... in die SC's zum Trillionsten mal. Sry, aber wenn die Spieler sich nicht selbstverwirklichen können wird das insgesamt nix.
> 
> ...



der poster hat das spielziel *seinen* charakter durch gegenstände aufzuwerten und sieht das spiel ansich als mittel zum zweck. das geht völlig am sinn von WAR vorbei. es ist genau umgekehrt: die motiviaiton wird durch das spielgeschehen und die damit verbundene gestaltung der community aufgewertet. gegenstände, die die spielfigur aufwerten haben lediglich den zweck ihn an seine spielweise anzupassen und gegebenenfalls den situationen anzupassen. deshalb empfehle ich solchen spielern frequentiert gilden- und teamorientierter zu spielen.

sobald die ersten gildenbanner (der besten gilden) in der stadt hängen, wird einigen das licht aufgehen. diese "belohungen" haben weder verbesserte gegenstände ingame gold zufolge.


zum TE: das viele geld brauchst du um burgen zu halten und nicht etwa für irgendwelche items. burgen sind im übrigen schweineteuer...


----------



## Teal (10. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wenn Egon sagt: "Schau mal, was ich hier schönes habe." (das muss kein Epic sein). Dann wird unter Umständen Hans sagen: "Ui, dass möchte ich auch."
> So entsteht Langzeitmotivation.


Also ich möchte gerne die gegnerische Hauptstadt haben. Die reicht mir da als Langzeitmotivation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jehova (10. November 2008)

upps, falscher thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (10. November 2008)

Also deine Probleme möchte ich haben... bei uns auf Helmgart kostet niedrig-stufige Ausrüstung ein Vermögen... wo früher Köpfe des Sturmläufers 1g kamen, muss ich dafür heute bis zu 6g berappen (nur mal ein Beispiel). 
Aber najo, wird man sich dran gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## Dragoon187 (2. Dezember 2008)

Auf Middenland gibts jetzt en 19er epic dussel Helm für nur 155g und nen tollen Epichen Spalta Level 39 für gerade mal 1950g ....da hat eindeutig jemand WaR mit WoW verwechselt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (2. Dezember 2008)

Einfach nicht kaufen ... wozu braucht man das Epic zeug denn? Ich lauf fast nur ien Grünen drops rum die sind auch net schlecht ... Setteile hab ich durch zufal bekommen und gekauft hab ich mir noch nie Ausrüstung ... im Gegenteil ich hab meine Epischen randomdrops für andere Klassen an gildies verschenkt.
Was will ich damit und vorallem was will ich mit dem Gold dass ich durch verkauf anhäufe? ... drin schwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

MfG Michael


----------



## Wayne der 4. (2. Dezember 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr darauf, in WoW jeden Tag meinen Pflichtteil (Dailys) erledigen zu müssen, um nicht ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. In WAR komm ich online wanns mir passt, zocke, mosche, hab Spass, und geh wieder offline...genau wie ich es in UT oder C&C auch machen würde. SO muss ein Computerspiel funktionieren. Wenn es irgendeine Komponente beinhaltet, die mir das Gefühl gibt ich MUSS online sein, auch wenn ich keine Lust habe, dann läuft was falsch.




Amen Bruder!


----------



## aiSca (2. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> was habe ich davon eine burg zu halten? wenn die weg ist: wayne? dann holen wir sie wieder. wo ist da der anreiz? habe ich etwas übersehen?




man man man ..... evt. einfach das du die Burg nicht deinen Feind überläst?
Warum muss jeder immer was dafür bekommen wenn er für sein Reich kämpft...
Oder glaubst du echt das man früher nur gedefft hat wenn man vom König einen Gold Sack bekommen hat?
Das ist kein Item Farm spiel sondern ein RvR Game...in Daoc hattest du so gut wie garnix davon ausser Fame...
Aber das reicht wohl der neuen Generation von Spielern nichtmehr....Traurig


----------



## softcake_orange (2. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> guten tag.
> 
> auf middenland im auktionshaus der ordnung ist irgendwie eine überflutung an waren eingetreten. rüstungsteile für lvl 20-30 sind für +/- 50 silber zu haben, selbst blaue items gibt es meist schon unter 1 gold. jedes rüstungsteil gibt es vielfach. nett, wenn man mal etwas kaufen will. nur die freude über einen loot ist gegen null gesunken. wenn ich zum beispiel eine tolle rüstung mit guten werten in blau für einw andere klasse finde, laufe ich voller freude zum ah, um etwas gold zu verdienen. doch das teil steht dann sicher schon 10x im ah, für paar silber. ich beginne schon damit, rüstungsteile direkt beim händler zu verkaufen, weil das schon fast der selbe gewinn ist wie im auktionshaus.
> 
> ...



Ich denke der großteil der Spieler ist ganz froh darüber, dass Gold in WAR keine große Rolle spielt. Zumindest nicht bis hier her. Sobald Gold eine viel größere Bedeutung bekommt, fallen die Goldverkäufer über das Spiel her wie über WoW. Und das will niemand!

Bei uns auf Drakenwald gehen die Preise ganz schön auseinander was blaue Items betrifft. Und nicht nur Rüstungsteile, sondern auch Talismane werden teilweise zu horrenden Preisen angeboten. 10 Gold für einen blauen Talisman sind keine Seltenheit. Von solchen Abzockern sollte keiner was kaufen.

Letztendlich kommt es aber auf das Angebot an, wie viel Du für ein Item verlangen kannst. Das wird sich auch wieder ändern. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen gute Items in der Bank zu sammeln und später erst zu verkaufen, wenn die Spieler mehr Gold haben und das Angebot niedrig ist.


----------



## celticprime (2. Dezember 2008)

also es gibt in war vieles, was meiner Ansicht nach noch nicht rund läuft, aber der fehlende goldfarm-faktor ist eigentlich super.

zum einen hält man sich die goldfarmer vom leib und zum anderen freu ich mich drüber, wenn ich im ah was nettes für meinen hexenjäger zu nem bezahlbaren preis finde. ich selbst stelle genauso items für andere klassen zu vernünftigen preisen ins ah. am ende mache ich meinen schnitt und der käufer freut sich auch über einen tollen deal - so what ist doch ne win-win-situation


----------



## xaxoon (3. Dezember 2008)

aiSca schrieb:


> man man man ..... evt. einfach das du die Burg nicht deinen Feind überläst?
> Warum muss jeder immer was dafür bekommen wenn er für sein Reich kämpft...
> Oder glaubst du echt das man früher nur gedefft hat wenn man vom König einen Gold Sack bekommen hat?
> Das ist kein Item Farm spiel sondern ein RvR Game...in Daoc hattest du so gut wie garnix davon ausser Fame...
> Aber das reicht wohl der neuen Generation von Spielern nichtmehr....Traurig


ich wollte eigentlich garnicht antworten, nur:  "neue generation" - rofl. bin seit es mmo's gibt dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (stichwort: Meridian 59)
also knapp vorbeigeraten würde ich halt sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eigentlich ist es traurig, kein "echtes" wirtschaftssytem erschaffen zu können ohne von goldfarmern verkrault zu werden. für mich war es immer ein anreiz, gold zu sammeln (für die chinesen scheinbar auch.oO). genauso wie es anreiz war, den eigenen char zu verbessern.


----------



## Ishbal (3. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> guten tag.
> 
> auf middenland im auktionshaus der ordnung ist irgendwie eine überflutung an waren eingetreten. rüstungsteile für lvl 20-30 sind für +/- 50 silber zu haben, selbst blaue items gibt es meist schon unter 1 gold. jedes rüstungsteil gibt es vielfach. nett, wenn man mal etwas kaufen will. nur die freude über einen loot ist gegen null gesunken. wenn ich zum beispiel eine tolle rüstung mit guten werten in blau für einw andere klasse finde, laufe ich voller freude zum ah, um etwas gold zu verdienen. doch das teil steht dann sicher schon 10x im ah, für paar silber. ich beginne schon damit, rüstungsteile direkt beim händler zu verkaufen, weil das schon fast der selbe gewinn ist wie im auktionshaus.
> 
> ...



Also ganz ehrlich wenn du ein Farmintensives Game wo Gold überbewertet wird willst, dann spiel WOW. In War hat Gold nur ne sehr untergeordnete Rolle, genauso wie das farmen. Und ich finde es ist gut so.


----------



## gw1200 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also eine Pseudo-Handelssimulation wollte ich eigentlich mit WAR nicht haben, da kann man sich in anderen MMO's betätigen. Wesentlich war für mich nur das Mount am Anfang. Ich glaube die Leute, die ihr Glück in angehäuften Gold finden sind hier fehl am Platze.


----------



## Skelettron (3. Dezember 2008)

@xaxoon

ihrgend wie macht sich bei mir die meinung breit das du im falschen spiel bist... das ist nicht wow wo nur die epik und gold gier der spieler gefördert wird... ausrüstung gehört zwar in jedem mmo dazu aber die epix give epix geilheit der meisten läuten wird in WAR nicht sehr gefödert da man mit skill jeden epic geilen hund weg möschen kann... weiterhin klingt es so das du kein ein gemeinschafts spieler bist... das gold ist eigentlich nur für die gilde gedacht reatte mal warum es die gildensteuer und auch noch den freiwilligen gold zenntel gibt. um sowas wie burgen zu finanzieren... und wenn man der gilde sein gold nicht gönnt - hey warum bist du nochmal in der gilde? WAR ist kein World of Farmcraft und genau das hat mythic von anfang an gesagt... hab lieber spass am spiel als rum zu weinen das du kein gold verdienen kanst...

@forumsadmins
plix close


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (3. Dezember 2008)

aiSca schrieb:


> Oder glaubst du echt das man früher nur gedefft hat wenn man vom König einen Gold Sack bekommen hat?



Ähm, ja.
Die "Kämpfer" haben ihren Sold vom König erhalten und grosse Teile der Armeen bestanden aus freien Söldnern die für den richtigen Preis auch auf die Gegenseite gewechselt wären. Also mit solchen Vergleichen wäre ich vorsichtig.



aiSca schrieb:


> Warum muss jeder immer was dafür bekommen wenn er für sein Reich kämpft...



Weil man nichts vom Reich hat evtl. Das ganze ist übrigends ein Spiel, als nicht das mir jetzt jemand mit Ehre oder Treue kommt.


----------



## zadros (3. Dezember 2008)

Geiz ist geil!



xaxoon schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich garnicht antworten, nur:  "neue generation" - rofl. bin seit es mmo's gibt dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das erste mmo war nicht Meridian 59 ;-) MMO's gibts schon länger um genau zu sein war das erste mmo schon 25 Jahre VOR meridian 59 :-P



Brutus schrieb:


> Weil man nichts vom Reich hat evtl. Das ganze ist übrigends ein Spiel, als nicht das mir jetzt jemand mit Ehre oder Treue kommt.



Ja ein ROLLENSPIEL - du spielst eine Rolle die einem Reich angehört und Ehre ( zumindest ordis ) und Treue ( zumindest ordis - bei der zerstörung ist es machtgier und ehrergebung für die götter ) besitzt


----------



## Gloti (3. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Geiz ist geil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achja, welches MMO ist 1971 denn bitte erschienen? Ein MMO in Textform?^^ Oder World of Defenders? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (3. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Ja ein ROLLENSPIEL - du spielst eine Rolle die einem Reich angehört und Ehre ( zumindest ordis ) und Treue ( zumindest ordis - bei der zerstörung ist es machtgier und ehrergebung für die götter ) besitzt



Als "Rollenspieler" würdest du keine Burg besetzen die dir absolut nix bringt. Das wäre als würde man einen leeren Hügel stürmen, seine Fahne aufstellen und schreien "Jetzt ist es für immer meins".


----------



## Yldrasson (3. Dezember 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Ja ein ROLLENSPIEL



Das ist jedenfalls das, was sich die RP-Community gewünscht hat. So richtig umgesetzt wurde es, meiner Meinung nach, leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Kann man mittlerweile eigentlich gehen?  )
Meiner Einschätzung nach ist es für die meisten Leute wirklich nur ein MMO, sie interessieren sich nur für die Zahlen und Werte, nicht für den Hintergrund, den diese haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (3. Dezember 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Als "Rollenspieler" würdest du keine Burg besetzen die dir absolut nix bringt. Das wäre als würde man einen leeren Hügel stürmen, seine Fahne aufstellen und schreien "Jetzt ist es für immer meins".



Die Burg bringt aber etwas in WAR -> Weg zur Stadt des gegnerischen Reiches, strategisch wichtige Ausgangspositionen, Rückzugsmöglichkeiten ...



Gloti schrieb:


> Achja, welches MMO ist 1971 denn bitte erschienen? Ein MMO in Textform?^^ Oder World of Defenders?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mazewar 1970 auch genannt "Maze"


----------



## Gloti (3. Dezember 2008)

Gut, Punkt für dich. Auch wenn Maze erst 1773 (Edit: hehe, vertippt.) für's Melitär entwickelt wurde und erst 1986 über's Internet spielbar war, jedenfalls laut Wiki. Und das Internet macht ein MMO aus. Zudem ist Maze mit Meridian zu vergleichen schon recht an den Haaren herbei gezogen, findest du nicht? Dann ist nämlich jedes Spiel mit Internetfunktion ein MMO und MMO soll in seiner eigentlichen Bedeutung das herkömmliche Miteinander in ein Multimiteinander steigern.

Aber was solls, gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## zagaz (3. Dezember 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> @forumsadmins
> plix close



Immer diese Möchtegern Forumsadmins.....
Ein Thread gehört nicht einfach geschlossen weil jemand eine zu kritisierende Einstellung hat oder DIR die Einstellung nicht gefällt. Ich finde hier sind Interessante Antworten entstanden und genau das ist Sinn eines Forums.

Also geh nach China wenn du so auf Zensur stehst.

Leute gibts.....


----------



## Elindir (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab zwar nicht jede Seite gelesen, aber soweit ich es verstanden habe, geht es um zu tiefe AH Preise und um schlechte Wirtschaftssystem.

Hallllooo??? Beschwerden wegen zu tiefen AH Preisen ?? sry aber etwas idiotischeres habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen!

Habe vor WAR, WoW gespielt. Da wurde gefeiert, wenn im AH die Preise in den Keller rasselten (was seeeeehr selten vor kam) und sonst wurde eigentlich nur über teure AH geflucht. Alle versuchten möglichst viel Gold von anderen Spieler zu ergattern (Ninja Looten, Betrügen, Monopole im AH aufbauen usw.)

Nun ist WAR da, die AH Preise sind schon von Anfang an im Keller, es wird weder betrogen noch sinnlos Geld für irgendwelche Gefälligkeiten verlangt und dennoch wird nur gemeckert!

naja manchmal verstehe ich die Welt einfach nicht..... 





btw: bei uns in der Gilde haben wir 99% Steuern, und KEINER beschwert sich. Einige packen sogar Geld in die Gildenkasse und legen sogar viele gute Items in die Gildenbank anstatt ins AH. Und über solch eine Entwicklung bin ich sehr froh!



KEINE MACHT DEM GOLD, es vergiftet nur die Welt! Auch die Reale Welt!


----------



## crazyb00n (3. Dezember 2008)

Das teuerste was ich bisher ins AH gestellt habe war so ein Überbringer Stab für den Runenpriester.. 70wil, 87int.. für 650g ^^
Wird heute nochmal für 500g rein gestellt. Wenn ihn keiner nimmt mach ich mir nen Runenpriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloti (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich mochte das Wirtschaftssystem in DAoC und das Gold etwas "wer" war. Trug ein wenig zur Atmosphäre bei. Gut, da waren Festungen auch nicht mit Gold, sondern durch Kopfgeld bezahlbar und später kostenlos (was auch noch kommen wird wetten?), aber trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biglui (3. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich garnicht antworten, nur:  "neue generation" - rofl. bin seit es mmo's gibt dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So geht es mir auch !
Ein Warenwirtschaftssystem gehört zu einer virtuellen Welt.  War das ein Erlebniss als man damals in DAOC das erste Grundstück für die Gilde gekauft hat und erstmal ein kleines Haus draufgesetzt hat. Über Wochen hat die ganze Gilde "gold" Runs gemacht um das ganze zu finanzieren.
Ich finde solche Ziele einfach schön und vermisse diese auch.
Ich persönlich finde es auch gut wenn man lange für etwas "arbeiten" muss um es zu bekommen.
Alle die für Gleichberechtigung sind sollten kein Onlinerollenspiel hernehmen, sondern einen 3D-Shooter.


----------



## zadros (3. Dezember 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Das teuerste was ich bisher ins AH gestellt habe war so ein Überbringer Stab für den Runenpriester.. 70wil, 87int.. für 650g ^^
> Wird heute nochmal für 500g rein gestellt. Wenn ihn keiner nimmt mach ich mir nen Runenpriester
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Stab würde ich meinem Runi nicht anziehen - was willst du mit Int? Da gibts tausend bessere, die zb 60+ wille x leben haben...


----------



## crazyb00n (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab bisher keinen Runi gespielt. Wusste nicht das Leben so entscheidend ist. (Klar.. er lebt dann länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Dann wohl für den halben Preis nochmal rein.


----------



## zadros (3. Dezember 2008)

je länger du lebst desto länger lebt deine gruppe :-) Jetzt gebe ich dem FEIND schon tips ... ich bin zu lie"p" xD


----------



## BlueIce84 (3. Dezember 2008)

Na dann viel Glück mit dem Stab für 250 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt halt Leute die den Sinn nicht wirklich verstanden haben. Es geht um euer Reich und nicht um euch! Wenn ihr Items günstig verkauft Helft ihr eurer Seite. In WAR kommt es nicht auf den Einzelnen an sondern auf die Gemeinschaft.


----------



## crazyb00n (3. Dezember 2008)

Aber mit dem Geld werde ich wieder neue Epic Talismane erstellen können die meiner Seite helfen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (3. Dezember 2008)

Biglui schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch !
> Ein Warenwirtschaftssystem gehört zu einer virtuellen Welt.  War das ein Erlebniss als man damals in DAOC das erste Grundstück für die Gilde gekauft hat und erstmal ein kleines Haus draufgesetzt hat. Über Wochen hat die ganze Gilde "gold" Runs gemacht um das ganze zu finanzieren.
> Ich finde solche Ziele einfach schön und vermisse diese auch.
> Ich persönlich finde es auch gut wenn man lange für etwas "arbeiten" muss um es zu bekommen.
> Alle die für Gleichberechtigung sind sollten kein Onlinerollenspiel hernehmen, sondern einen 3D-Shooter.


Weil du das so siehst, müssen alle anderen Spieler grad auch Geld geil sein? sry aber definitiv krass Egoistisch! 

naja Kapitalist halt.... Spielt Strategiespiele wenn du so geil auf Geld und Häuser bist! Ich spiele WAR so gerne weil es eben grad KEIN Kapitalistisches Warenwirtschaftssystem hat! Also verschon mit mit "Alle die für Gleichberechtigung sind sollten kein Onlinerollenspiel hernehmen, sondern einen 3D-Shooter"



crazyb00n schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Geld werde ich wieder neue Epic Talismane erstellen können die meiner Seite helfen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Falsch überlegt! wenn alles billig ist, brauchst du auch kein geld für Epic roXXor LilA Talismanne ...


----------



## zagaz (3. Dezember 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Hab bisher keinen Runi gespielt. Wusste nicht das Leben so entscheidend ist. (Klar.. er lebt dann länger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rofl, einen Stab für 250 G....

Sei froh wenn du den für 10 G losbekommst


----------



## Tiegars (3. Dezember 2008)

AlleNamenBereitsVerwendet schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück mit dem Stab für 250
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja gibt immer Leute die nur an sich denken ist aber überall so. Hauptsache man ist IMBA.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## crazyb00n (3. Dezember 2008)

10G???
Das is nen Epic lvl 39.. Wie gesagt wenn ihn keiner nimmt mach ich mir selbst nen Runenpriester. Heiler sind eh immer zu wenig.


----------



## Gloti (3. Dezember 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Weil du das so siehst, müssen alle anderen Spieler grad auch Geld geil sein? sry aber definitiv krass Egoistisch!
> 
> naja Kapitalist halt.... Spielt Strategiespiele wenn du so geil auf Geld und Häuser bist! Ich spiele WAR so gerne weil es eben grad KEIN Kapitalistisches Warenwirtschaftssystem hat! Also verschon mit mit "Alle die für Gleichberechtigung sind sollten kein Onlinerollenspiel hernehmen, sondern einen 3D-Shooter"
> 
> ...



Hm, leicht gereizt, wa? Mein Freundschen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musst mal DAoC spielen und dir das Gefühl reinziehen, eine Villa zu kaufen, von deinem ersparten Geld, um dann, nach einem Keepraid das Banner der Feinde über dein Bett zu hängen, hehe. Oder den abgetrennten Kopf des letzten Drachens, den dir ein Alchimist für 300g hat ausstopfen lassen. Sag was du willst, aber dann würde auch ein Kommunistenschwein wie du grinsen. (nicht böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Elindir (3. Dezember 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> 10G???
> Das is nen Epic lvl 39.. Wie gesagt wenn ihn keiner nimmt mach ich mir selbst nen Runenpriester. Heiler sind eh immer zu wenig.


Du willst es nicht begreifen stimmts?



Gloti schrieb:


> Hm, leicht gereizt, wa? Mein Freundschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja vileicht bischen gereizt... war gestern schlechter tag

naja ich kenne das Gefühl, habe in Oblivion auch stundenlang Geld gespart damit ich mit Villen kaufen konnte, diese voll ausstatte und sogar eine Dienerin zugelegt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kapitalistischer geht's ja nicht mehr ^^

naja jedenfall bin ich froh das es in WAR nicht so ist.


----------



## crazyb00n (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe selbst kein Gold mehr.. vielleicht 10G. Alle haben so hohe Preise da muss ich mich anpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Yes (3. Dezember 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Aber mit dem Geld werde ich wieder neue Epic Talismane erstellen können die meiner Seite helfen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, du kannst mit Geld Epic-Talismane erstellen?

...

Wie dem auch sei, der Stab ist nicht mal 10g Wert, aber wie
heißt es so schön, jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf.


cu Yes


----------



## Bansai2006 (3. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr alle keine  funktionierende Gilde ?  oder Twinks

Hat man eine intakte Gilde hat sich sowas erledigt und brauche es keiner aus der Gilde dann schaut man auf seine F-Liste

Ich habe noch nie ein MMO gespielt wo man mit  Gold Burgen erobert oder Mops bzw Gegner killen kann


----------



## Mr. Yes (3. Dezember 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> 10G???
> Das is nen Epic lvl 39..
> ...



Nun ja das ist auch WAR nicht WoW!

cu Yes


----------



## Gloti (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Interessante an WAR ist ja, dass Spieler aus unterschiedlichen Games und daher unterschiedlichen Auffassungen von Finanzsystemen zusammengedroschen werden. Die Typen aus WOW wollen Geld anhäufen, weil sie es so gewohnt sind, wer nicht scheffelt verliert. Jedes Item wo Epic draufsteht ist wertvoll, egal welche Stats es hat.
Die aus DAoC denken etwas sozialer und werfen alle Items ohne Resis weg. AoC-Spieler vermuten hinter jedem Drop einen unbekannten Bug, der die Spiel-Stabilität bzw. die Framerate in Mitleidenschaft ziehen könnte und trauen sich daher auch nicht, über 99 Gold zu besitzen. Zudem findet dort alle paar Tage ein Roleback statt und AoCler wissen besser als alle anderen MMORPGler, das Gold vergänglich ist. Vanguardler sind so rar gesährt, dass es eigentlich wurscht ist, was mit ihnen abgeht, vermutlich sparen sie auf einen Drachen und ignorieren alles andere, was auch egal ist. Und Meridian-Veteranen verschenken möglichst viel, weil sie in ihrem Spiel irgendwie alle miteinander verwandt sind.

Zusammen ergibt das einen grauenhaften Hexenkessel, in welchem ein simpler Stab soviel kostet wie anderswo ein Hochhaus. Wo die teuersten Gegenstände verschenkt, vernichtet und wieder verschenkt werden.
Es wird geschimpft, Accounts werden dicht gemacht und hier und da werden heftige Erektionen wegen hoher Kontostände gemessen.

Aber dabei wird eine Sache völlig außer Acht gelassen, nämlich... sind wir denn nicht alle Brüder? Sollten wir uns nicht lieben und gemeinsam für ein Ziel kämpfen? Finanzen in die Ecke stellen, den Bloschewissmuß, den ein Großteil der Community nichtmal richtig schreiben kann verjagen, um Hand in Hand in den Olymp des Spielspaßes aufzusteigen?

Eine Welt ohne Besitzansprüche. In der nur das blinde Blutvergießen und die Schreie junger Elfen und Kobolde wichtig sind?

Was sagt Mythic dazu? Ist ihnen ihnen Geld wichtiger als Liebe? Ist WAR eigentlich nur ein kapitalistisches Bollwerk einer antipazifistischen Bewegung voller Irre, die als erstes an die Wand gestellt werden, wenn die Revolution kommt (42...)? Nun, sie sagen nicht viel, nur dass sie ihre Position bereits im Namen des Spiels beschreiben:

"Hey Ober, die _Abrechnung_ bitte!".


----------



## Biglui (3. Dezember 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Weil du das so siehst, müssen alle anderen Spieler grad auch Geld geil sein? sry aber definitiv krass Egoistisch!
> 
> naja Kapitalist halt.... Spielt Strategiespiele wenn du so geil auf Geld und Häuser bist! Ich spiele WAR so gerne weil es eben grad KEIN Kapitalistisches Warenwirtschaftssystem hat! Also verschon mit mit "Alle die für Gleichberechtigung sind sollten kein Onlinerollenspiel hernehmen, sondern einen 3D-Shooter"
> 
> ...



Die Antwort ist einfach nur daneben, aber deswegen steht wohl bei Dir Halbgott im Nick, verstehst nur die Hälfte von dem was Du liest ...


----------



## DerTingel (3. Dezember 2008)

Gloti schrieb:


> Musst mal DAoC spielen und dir das Gefühl reinziehen, eine Villa zu kaufen, von deinem ersparten Geld, um dann, nach einem Keepraid das Banner der Feinde über dein Bett zu hängen, hehe. Oder den abgetrennten Kopf des letzten Drachens, den dir ein Alchimist für 300g hat ausstopfen lassen. Sag was du willst, aber dann würde auch ein Kommunistenschwein wie du grinsen. (nicht böse gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, ich kenne das gefühl aus dem rl, also nicht dass ich eine villa gekauft habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eben, dass man sich freut, wenn man sich endlich was leisten kann. aber dieses gefühl möchte ich nicht im spiel haben, denn das sparen an sich finde ich nicht wirklich reizvoll. 
ob nun im rl oder im spiel, man arbeitet, arbeitet, arbeitet bis man es sich endlich leisten kann. wenn ich spiele, dann möchte ich spaß haben, in dem moment, in dem ich spiele und nicht erst in einer woche, weil ich mir dann irgendwelche sachen kaufen kann. 
und das hat nichts mit kommunismus zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist nur der allgemeine linksruck, der die welt endlich mal wieder erreicht hat, glücklicherweise auch in war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Blood B. (3. Dezember 2008)

Gloti schrieb:


> ... den *Bloschewissmuß*, den ein Großteil der Community nichtmal richtig schreiben kann ...



...Bolschewismus ...hust... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ansonsten geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke ein goldener Mittelweg wäre vielleicht auf Dauer die beste Lösung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele Gamer von DAoC Warhammer als Nachfolgespiel sahen.
Somit wäre es vielleicht gut einige Dinge zu überdenken. Manche Spieler fragen sich - was mit dem angehäuften Gold. Antwort von anderen: einfach der Gilde geben bzw. die Gildensteuer so hoch das eh nicht viel übrig bleibt. Gilde ist auch so eine Sache. Heute noch dabei und morgen weg und somit auch wieder von vorne beginnen.
So was eigenes - wie in DAoC - z.B. ein Haus, ob nun eigen oder Gildenhaus, welches man ausbaut hat halt auf Dauer doch mehr Wert als nur tagtäglich kämpfen und schlussendlich alles Geld in Gilde stecken. 
War könnte sich noch viel, sehr viel von DaoC abgucken ^^, denn bis dato ist dieses Game einzigartig.


----------



## nithon (3. Dezember 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> ich benötige aber kaum gold. wozu auch? ....  irgendwie senkt das den motivationsfaktor ein wenig.



Und genau das ist doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zu mindest spiele um PVP/RVR zu machn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (3. Dezember 2008)

Biglui schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist einfach nur daneben, aber deswegen steht wohl bei Dir Halbgott im Nick, verstehst nur die Hälfte von dem was Du liest ...


Und wieso soll meine Antwort daneben sein? weil ich anders denke? schon klar in welche Richtung dein Denken führt.... Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage!

Klar hab ich bisschen fest über deine Aussage ein Urteil gezogen, jedoch warst du nicht anders. Du bestimmst was ein mmorpg haben soll, also sind alle Anderen die nicht deiner Meinung sind, daneben.... Wieso nimmst du dir die Freiheit zu bestimmen, dass ein mmorpg ein Goldfarm-game sein muss?? Und dies alles noch ohne Begründungen!


<ironie>
und das Halbgott in meinem Nick steht für "Halbgott", da ich einer bin!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
</ironie>


----------



## nithon (3. Dezember 2008)

Des mit dem Gold is eh so ne Verschwörung .. Zäääähne, Zähne sind des was ich brauche ... oder wie solln ich sonst vonnem annern Grünling was kaufn


----------



## Gloti (3. Dezember 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> naja, ich kenne das gefühl aus dem rl, also nicht dass ich eine villa gekauft habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (5. Dezember 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> Oh, du kannst mit Geld Epic-Talismane erstellen?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ganz unabhängig davon, dass dein respektloses und überhebliches Benehmen unter aller sau ist KANN man mit Geld epic Talismane her stellen...
Wie musst du dir wohl mal von deinen Freunden erklären lassen.


----------



## Long_Wolf (5. Dezember 2008)

Ok auch was für die langsamer denkenden Leute : 
Wenn die Sachen aus denen man die Zutaten "entzaubert" weniger kosten weil die nicht für Apothekerpreise ins AH wandern, dann wird es extrem preiswert solche Talismane herzustellen. 

Wenn jetzt allerdings jeder Idiot, seine !!!EPIXX!!! ins AH stellt für Preise die nur ein anderer Idiot für gerechtfertigt hält, wo bitte bleiben dann die epischen Talismane ?

P.S.
Man braucht kein Gold in WAR nur ne funktionierende Gilde, überflüssiges lila Zeuch einfach an den Talisman-Ersteller und alle sind happy....


----------

